# knee buckling snapper



## Aqua Therapy

Had a good crew of Mike, Lee, and Jack. We started out the day jigging and it was a blast with my new Diawa Saltist set up. We had constant action catching minos, small jacks, red snapper, and scamp on the jigs. Mike even managed to catch a redsnapper and amberjack at the same time on one jig. Now that is hot fishing! We then moved out to one of my favorite spots to try and catch some big jacks. Well the big jacks were overrun by giant snapper. We could not catch a big jack as every big bait was eaten by monster red snapper. We actually caought almost a dozen ARS that were in the 20 lb range and 2 or 3 were pushing 25 lbs. I have never seen such large snapper averages from one spot. We got tired of catchen snapper and started heading in. We stopped at a spot and found lare redfish. We quickly caught 2 Large redfish and Lee said he wanted to catch the biggest redfish of his life. He bombed a bait down and rod bent over double and up popped a nice gag. We had fuel issues again and managed 8 mph for a 25 mile ride in the dark. This ethanol on these hpdi engines are hell on the filters! I am averaging about 30 hr of running time before low pressure filter clogs whith white powder looking substance. Get ready E-15 soon.


----------



## lobsterman

That is a shame those Snapper are almost extinct huh. Awesome looking fish.


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!!!!! When were those pictures taken ?? Looks like you guys had a good calm day. Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## swhiting

Great report. Now go defrost!


----------



## jdhkingfisher

man, crazy big endagerred snapper


----------



## Nitzey

I do not understand. Where do you fuel up? Several marinas have fuel which do not contain ethanol, and also several gas stations on land. Cannot you use these places for your gas? If you need to know where these places are, just ask.

As somebody else asked, what day was this? Sunday? Sure was flat calm.


----------



## MSViking

cool pics, looks like it was a great trip! Some of my best trips thru the years has been the catch and release trips in winter.


----------



## Tennessee Trey

Great looking fish!
Sure beats the east coast days!


----------



## Island24

Nice day of fishing - glad to see you got out in the winter. I hope to make it out this Saturday. You may want to consider fuel from Daybreak Marina or Bahia Mar on Bayou Chico. Both have fuel without ethanol. It is more expensive, but I believe worth the cost to avoid ethanol.


----------



## Chris V

Nice catch. When did you go out?


----------



## Aqua Therapy

We fished on Sunday. We had perfect weather and we had a lot of good laughs. I use to use ethanol free gas when I lived over in Melbourne. However it is very difficult to find in gulfbreeze. I have been trying to use the ethanol with stabalizers and blah, blah, blah. Millions of boater use this fuel in there boat every day. My engine doesn't like it though! Here are a few more pics.


----------



## mbe5003

We did have some good laughs on the way in. Thanks for another fantastic day of fishing! :thumbup:

-Mike


----------



## Chet88

Buy the Valv Tect Fuel at the fuel dock. No ethanol and full of great additives. Never had a fuel issue with it.:thumbsup: Buy mine at Harborwalk in Destin. Costs more than the street fuel but worth it.

http://www.valvtect.com/marineFuelGasoline.asp


----------



## beachsceneguy

nice fish but snapper season is closed.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

State and federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico: June 1 - July 23
Assuming 2011 will be the same.


----------



## gtchris19

*Keepers*

It doesn't appear they kept any Red Snapper. Those look like mingo and lanes in the driveway to me.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Just can't imagine those air bladders poking out ot their mouths made 'em feel any better going back down to the bottom.


----------



## Scout800

gtchris19 said:


> It doesn't appear they kept any Red Snapper. Those look like mingo and lanes in the driveway to me.


And some nice trigger.


----------



## Chet88

beachsceneguy said:


> nice fish but snapper season is closed.


Not for catch and release.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Think before you type people. LOOK at the pics.


----------



## Aqua Therapy

As I mentioned earlier, we were targeting amberjack. I guess the snapper did not get the memo. (snapper season is closed!) We did do everything we could to allow them to live. All snapper were properly vented and released. We fished 4 rods all day and caught about 30 snapper total. I do believe we had one snapper that did not make it. I know that probably kills you tree huggers to hear that.


----------



## hubbyandwife

Nice pics. Question.....are those snapper on the dock? Isn't the season closed? I'm new to off-shore regs


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

mingos


----------



## captlarry

flappininthebreeze said:


> Just can't imagine those air bladders poking out ot their mouths made 'em feel any better going back down to the bottom.


Not air bladder, invered stomach. that's why you NEVER puncture it to deflate them. If you do that you might as well cut his head off before you toss him over. You should use proper vent tool and vent them on side by pec fin.


----------



## captlarry

Hall Pass said:


> All snapper were properly vented and released. We fished 4 rods all day and caught about 30 snapper total. I do believe we had one snapper that did not make it. I know that probably kills you tree huggers to hear that.


Good Job!


----------



## jack2

there are a couple of guys on this forum who, from their postings, don't know shit about off-shore saltwater fishing. 
but...i guess they also know how to keep the ars from eating the bait when the season is closed. let's see...put a little sign on the live baitfish that says....not for ars consumption...yep. that'll do it. or better still...send a little note down to remind the ars that they are out of season and are not supposed to bite this bait. yep...that's what we should have done. oh, i've got it....for aj only...but that would be discrimination and you know what that is. 
beachbum and flappinmygums...please send us some more informative fishing tips. we would appreciate it. how not to get ars from biting.

jack

edit: yea, i know, those smartasses may not know that ars stands for American Red Snapper.


----------



## Ultralite

easy there jack...forum=thick skinned...those that know, know...all good and congrats to all on a good trip for winter time...


----------



## jack2

your right, mike, but sometimes these posters just don't have a clue.
other posters try to tell them and they still don't get it.
are they that dumb or do they just keep stirring the pot?

jack


----------

